# Whats normal blood pressure



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi All ...

Just a quick question, what is a normal blood pressure, I had mine checked first thing this morning at a well known supermarket. Simply because I had no idea what it was, and I was 40 last year.

The reading was 134/89, was told this was borderline, or at the higher side of normal?, and that I should keep an eye on it.

Im not too concerned about it, as I have had a lot of stress and upset over the past 8/9mths. Im just interested, as to what it should be.

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't call that borderline line, but I know squat! Maybe the 89 is a wee it high but the 134 I would say is ace, isn't it 100+ your age? (So your's would be 121!)

I don't think I've had 100+my age for an age! and have had the lower number between 80&90 although latest was nearer 80, so I was 'appy!

You should get proper advise soon!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2011)

SOme chemists (Lloyds pharmacy is one) do blood pressure checks or see your doctoe. If there is a problem (hopefully there isn't) it will be sorted more quickly


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheers Rossi

Next time I go to see the Dr, I'll get him to check it. 

Having said that it was about half 9 this morning, before I'd got into full swing of the day, LOL, it might have been the thought of how much the shopping was going to cost .... .... but dont get me started on that rant

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be worried with a blood pressure of that to be honest. The ideal blood pressure is 120/80. Mine is usually knocking on 140/90. That's not a dramatic BP. I've seen some epic ones. Things like 210/100 spring to mind. I've also seen quite a few very low ones too.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, the text book BP reading is 120/70, the reading can be influenced by a bit of anxiety "white coat factor". Top reading is the rate at which the blood flows away from the heart, bottom is the rate of return, this is the one that can do the most damage essentially. A bottom reading of over 90 is classed as hypertensive, and would be monitored for a few months prior to assessing whether medication is required to lower it.

Stress, poor diet, lack of exercise, smoking, caffeine and too much salt can increase your BP as they basically constrict the arteries and veins.

You are borderline with your reading but may be worth re checking in a few months time.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 19, 2011)

Blood Pressure ideal - between 90/60 and 120/80.  The latter of the two numbers is the more important.  Some people (like me) tend to get a higher reading when it's done by a doctor (hence white coat syndrome).  So 134/89 is slightly higher than is liked but I don't think high enough to merit drug treatment.  BTW treatment for high blood pressure is a lot simpler than diabetes.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just done mine using my manual cuff and stethoscope - 142/80. Pretty normal for me that.


----------

